# New Zealand Micro



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a PWC crashed into a Craigcat ;D ;D ;D


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

2 gheenoes with a deck across...gheenoemaran...or cat'noe??


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Looks like a PWC crashed into a Craigcat ;D ;D ;D


X2 but IMHO much more capable than a Craigcat  :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The more I look at their site the more I like their boats. Looks like they are a horribly wet ride though ;D

They have some neat pics in their gallery.

http://www.zego.biz/gallery.php

Try this in a Craigcat.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i dont think a craig cat would even come close...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> The more I look at their site the more I like their boats. Looks like they are a horribly wet ride though  ;D
> 
> They have some neat pics in their gallery.
> 
> ...


Kewl. I'm talking "hybrid" here. What your seeing is the PWC side.


----------

